# would you prefer an overclocked cpu??



## stix2415 (Nov 12, 2008)

I was able to overclock my cpu at a stable speed.. everything goes fine..except it goes to 65degrees (and increasing), since im using a stock intel fan.. i was planning to buy a powerful PSU.. but later, realized on buying a zalman cpu fan (and was just planning to run and leave my cpu on overclocked settings)..

I was just looking for advice, if which would you prefer to do first (to buy either a fan or psu instead?).. since my budget is only for one computer part either a PSU or a CPU cooler..


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

What is your current power supply? Brand/model/wattage.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

You should never run a stock fan on an overclocked cpu. The stock fan is supposed to work on CPUs running at stock speed. This is why people buy aftermarket coolers because they are designed to cool better.

65 degrees is a bit too high you shouldn't be going over 60.

If your PSU isn't a decent brand like Corsair or Seasonic then you need to change that too.


----------



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

Please post system specs. Especially that of psu. Before overclocking the most important considerations are power supply and heat. Posting specs. will help determine whether or not you are living on borrowed time.


----------

